# Blaze new journal



## blazeftp (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey Guys  
Haven't been active on the boards for year or so now and ill be honest training and a solid diet have been a thing of the past.
Got myself sorted out now. 

Got a friend to get me a routine to help with my bad areas. 
Going to need a lot of help with the diet any articles or videos you guys have found online will be greatly appropriated !! 

Will post diet as i go through my days ect.
No Cycle just now as i feel without the proper nutrition and routine in place it would be a waste.



Routine
Upper Push Pull- HEAVY

Flat Bench Press 4 x 4 @  with 3 mins rest

Weighted Negative Chins 4 x 4 with 20kg added and 2 mins rest (lower taking 6s then jump back up)
Shrugs 4 x 6 @  (lower down for 6s and use wrist wraps if needed)  Rest 90s

Seated Row 4 x 690s rest (squeeze and hold each rep for 4s)


Finisher-

Press Ups 10-8-6-4-2
Bench Jumps 10 jumps between each exercise
Inverted Row 9-7-5-3-1
Basically  it works like this- you do 10 press ups then 10 bench jumps, then 9  inverted row then 10 bench jumps then 8 press ups....NON STOP


Tuesday-

AM- Sprint Session

4 x 60m sprints with 1.5 min WBR
8 x 40m with 60s WBR
12 x 20m with 30s WBR
Total Distance- 800m

PM-

Back Squat 4 x 2-2-2 @- basically you rest and re-rack bar for 15s per cluster of 2 then overall rest of 3 mins

Bulgarian Squat 4 x 6 @ with 2 min rest

Deadlift 4 x 6 @  with 3 min rest

Calf  Raise 3 x 25-25 (carry out 25 reps with as much weight as you can, then  drop weight and stand up, then carry out 25 more) rest 60s

Finisher- SANDBAG HELL (use your punch bag)

10-8-6-4-2-10   Lift sandbag from floor, onto shoulder and jump squat then lower  down onto floor under control- that is 1 rep....
Between every block of reps (10-8-6 etc) you have to jump over the bag 10 times (10 foot contacts)
TIME IT...

Wednesday- Easy run for 20 minutes

Thursday- Upper Push Pull

A1- Incline DB Flye 6 x 12 rest 60s then do chin below
A2- Chins 6 x 6 (lower for 6s) 60s then back to A1
B1-  3 way shoulder with 5kg DBs only (Sit on bench then do following Front  Raise- Lateral Raise then Rear Flye) REPS- 21-18-15-12-9-6-3 do this  continuous with no rest, when you are done, then rest for 2-3 mins
B2-  EZ Bicep Curl superset with EZ Skull Crushers- Use a weight that you  can do above rep (20kg all up weight on bar) REPS- 21-18-15-12-9-6-3 do  this continuous with no rest

Friday- Legs- SIZE

Squat 10 x 10 with 65kg and 75s rest

Then do my FFUC from Ironmac Fitness page


Saturday- EASY SWIM SESSION

Sunday- REST


----------

